#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] (己解決)(貼圖服務網址 [url]http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/[/url]

## 光狼

打擾各位的時間,

自轉址以來

我家一直也連結不到去新網址http://kiba.tk 

結果是跳至
http://www.megaclick.com/404/?lg=en&...ns&q=kiba%2Etk

看見台的獸連成功,難道這只是我家的問題?

只可惜,暫時末用過別的電腦嘗試...

----------


## 狼王白牙

假如 http://kiba.tk 無法直接連結的話

可以使用以下網址:  http://files.kiba.biz/

因為 http://kiba.tk 只是把網址極度縮短方便記憶

----------


## 古夜小狼

> 假如 http://kiba.tk 無法直接連結的話
> 
> 可以使用以下網址:  http://files.kiba.biz/
> 
> 因為 http://kiba.tk 只是把網址極度縮短方便記憶


用了那個連接還是進不去
而且由這個網址貼出來的圖都看不到

我是大陸的
有可能是這個網站被大陸屏蔽了...
雖然代理可以解決...但是這樣會變得很麻煩...(好代理不好找...)
不知道狼王有沒有什麽解決辦法...
謝謝了~

----------


## 狼王白牙

謝謝酷酷小狼回報了大陸方面的網路已經屏蔽了貼圖服務的網址
我會另外找一下可用的網址, 但也希望大陸來的獸包容一下

因為大陸官方已經屏蔽太多主機了, 網站主機沒有被大陸屏蔽的現在非常難找
但是如果不把貼圖服務移出樂園又會造成論壇速度減慢

除非樂園主機再次升級到更高階的硬體跟網路環境   才有可能提供更多優良的服務

----------


## 古夜小狼

> 謝謝酷酷小狼回報了大陸方面的網路已經屏蔽了貼圖服務的網址
> 我會另外找一下可用的網址, 但也希望大陸來的獸包容一下
> 
> 因為大陸官方已經屏蔽太多主機了, 網站主機沒有被大陸屏蔽的現在非常難找
> 但是如果不把貼圖服務移出樂園又會造成論壇速度減慢
> 
> 除非樂園主機再次升級到更高階的硬體跟網路環境   才有可能提供更多優良的服務


狼王這麽快就回復了呢~謝謝了~

大陸確實屏蔽了很多(現在被稱作被“和諧”了...)...讓人比較鬱悶...

貼圖服務的頁面給的那兩個臨時的都沒有問題呢~

能不能找到更完美的貼圖服務都還是很感謝狼王大為樂園和樂園了的"家人們"做的一切~感謝~

----------

